# Lingfield Park



## Alfie (Feb 16, 2012)

First ever post to the forum so i'm sorry it has to be a negative one!
Qualified for a works National finals weekend last year which was played over Lingfield Park. 24 in the field ranging from Scratch to 18 handicap over two rounds on succesive days on a Stableford basis. Winning total 65 points!
Some might say that reflects the quality of the golfers but believe me, to a man, the field agreed that this was the worst course they had ever played.
Yes it's a Marriot Course and it had held a televised event the week before (Euro pro I think and only because Marriot put money in) and only 5 managed to 'just' break par for the tournament -2 won I think but that doesn't mean the course was a tough test it was just stupid.
2 examples. Hole 5 is a dogleg par 4 but when you are at the corner the green is completly blocked by a mature Oak. the only shot to the green is 140 yds with the putter. In addition, tree roots reach 10 yards into the fairway on both sides with no relief. Break a wrist time.
18th Hole is a par 5, the tee is set 90 yards back into the trees the gap at 90 yards is between 2 mature trees, the trunkls of which are 20 paces apart. No a lot of room for error with the driver on this 500 yard hole!
Glad to have got that off my chest!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 16, 2012)

You came down from Scotland to play Lingfield Park? Unlucky.
I wouldn't drive 10 miles to play there!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 16, 2012)

JustOne said:



			You came down from Scotland to play Lingfield Park? Unlucky.
I wouldn't drive 10 miles to play there!
		
Click to expand...

I remember Smiffy saying he really rated the course !!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2012)

I think your find he rated lingfield CHART which is a 9 holer


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2012)

Played there once. That was enough.


----------



## Pants (Feb 16, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I think your find he rated lingfield CHART which is a 9 holer 

Click to expand...

Sorry mate but it's Lin*d*field he likes.  Very cheap, even on a Sunday, plays with "his mates" (oohh er missus) and it must be easy as he regularly scores nearly 30 points every time he plays there. He told me once that it is nearly as good as Lydd


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I think your find he rated lingfield CHART which is a 9 holer 

Click to expand...

Limpsfield Chart ??? http://www.limpsfieldchartgolf.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 17, 2012)

That's the one scott


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2012)

therod said:



			I remember Smiffy saying he really rated the course !!

Click to expand...

No. I said it was a shithole


----------



## User20205 (Feb 19, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			No. I said it was a shithole


Click to expand...

My mistake, I knew you felt strongly. It was Lydd you rated right ??:ears:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			No. I said it was a shithole


Click to expand...

no need to sugar coat it, tell us whats really on your mind.


----------

